# Striped crappie!



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Went fishing last week and hooked a crappie. As I went to remove the hook, I noticed that it had a distinct black stripe on it's back. I saw a thread a while back where another crappie with a stripe on it's back was caught. Not sure if this is a common occurrence with crappie, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Black nose crappie, nice!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

That is way cool where did you catch it?


If I'm not fishing, I'm thinking about fishing.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hocking River. He was pretty ambitious too. That's a #7 Shad Rap he went after!


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cool, nice!


If I'm not fishing, I'm thinking about fishing.


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like Sharpie to me........


Just Kidding!!! I was there and Catmann schooled me all day long on the Hocking.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Never saw 1 like that. & yes he/she must have been hungry.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

9dodgefan said:


> Looks like Sharpie to me........
> 
> 
> Just Kidding!!! I was there and Catmann schooled me all day long on the Hocking.


Ha! Definitely sharpie. You're due for a big day.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup a Black Nosed Black Crappie, its a very common color variation in Black Crappies, My pond is full of em... Many hatcheries sell them specificaly if you ask for them.

Salmonid


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Ill also add they are much more common further south for whatever reasons


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Never even heard of a Black Nosed Crappie until this thread. Looked it up online and sure enough, Black Nosed Crappie!


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

hope pic comes out


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Where did you catch that pig?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice slab! Looks like that may be good enough for a fish Ohio pin.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

CATMAN447 said:


> Where did you catch that pig?


The post was named "here is one ky lake trip".....I am guessing Kentucky Lake??

Brad


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

BradS said:


> The post was named "here is one ky lake trip".....I am guessing Kentucky Lake??
> 
> Brad


Did I miss something? I thought the post was called striped crappie.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Did I miss something? I thought the post was called striped crappie.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


He's refering to a thread where member/moderater chaunch posted a pic of a black nose crappie a while back.


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

sorry to all was having problems getting picture to load . but yes is a 14 inch 2lb black striped crappie from kentucky lake. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

BradS said:


> The post was named "here is one ky lake trip".....I am guessing Kentucky Lake??
> 
> Useful contribution to this thread, BradS. Thanks!


----------



## CEO of CCK (Jul 23, 2012)

CATMAN447 said:


> Went fishing last week and hooked a crappie. As I went to remove the hook, I noticed that it had a distinct black stripe on it's back. I saw a thread a while back where another crappie with a stripe on it's back was caught. Not sure if this is a common occurrence with crappie, but I thought it was interesting.



That is way awesome! :G


----------

